# Introducing Tico!



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, MHS reared its ugly head, and I decided to go the rescue route this time around. Tico is now 11 months old and I adopted him from Havanese Angel League Organization (HALO). He was rescued from an Amish mill in Ohio. He was more difficult to house train than my breeder Havanese, and is afraid of shouting, so I think this all stems from being born in a puppy mill. But he's got a great life now with Desi and I.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well Hello Tico!
what a wonderful new home you have.
I'm sure you're having lots of fun already.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

((((hugs)))))) to you for taking Tico into your home and family! He is adorable! I'd love to see more pictures of him and learn more about him.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Welcome Tico~!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Tico!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Tiff and Tico, he looks so nice, fluffy and well taken care of!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi and wellcome!
I love that you rescue this little guy!
All my best for you both!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome Tiff and Tico! He is adorable and how wonderful that he has got a loving home with you now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a handsome little guy! Welcome to him, and congrats to you and Desi!


----------



## Sammy's Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations. Tico is adorable and reminds me of our Sammy, always a smile.
Margel


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to Tico. You have given him new life and for that you are praised!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello Tico (and Desi) and welcome to your new and wonderful life full of love and comfort and everything you deserve because loving people rescued you.

I am looking forward to getting to know you and seeing more pictures of you!

Meeka


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Introducing Tico*

Hello to our newcomer Tico. What a cutie petutie! Congratulations and thank you for taking in a rescue. All three of our pups are from rescue - 1 from a puppy mill. They have given us so much love and I wish you the best and many Hav kisses, licks and love.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker & Lukie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Tico! And thank you Tiff for rescuing that sweet boy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tico is a cutie. Thanks for rescuing him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie. Do you love having two now?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Tiff & Tico (& Desi too)! Tiff is a real cuties. Welcome to another HALO mom & pup! Tess is from an Ohio puppy mill also!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Tico .
You are now going to get lots of ear lickies for giving this litttle fellow a stable loving home enviornment .
Thank You


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome Tico. I'm so glad that another dog has been saved from that horrible life in a puppy mill. He's very cute!
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Tico


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome, Tico! What a cutie . . . I know he's already thanking you for the rescue :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations,

Tico is adorable.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations! He is so cute and I love his name.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Just too adorable! I'm sure with time he will settle in and realize that yelling is okay. What a sweet heart.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hello Tico, you sure are a handsome little guy! Best wishes to you all!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for Tico (and all the others who make it out of mill life). His days of sunshine and love are only just beginning. He looks like a serene boy. Give him an extra hug from me and the boys.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm sure Tico has thought he's died and gone to heaven since he's been rescued! Looking forward to hearing stories of how your two are getting along. Keep the pictures coming...he's a cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wondering if we can have an update on Tico... unless I missed it. :suspicious: I'm sure there are challenges, so how are things? Any new pictures to share? :biggrin1:


----------

